# Anyone got some good recipes for the Bernstein diet?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone got some good recipes for the Bernstein diet?

In short on the Bernstein diet you:
Can't have:
Oils
Butter
Cream
Carbs (pasta, rice, bread, etc)
No sugar, syrup, honey
Can have:
3.5 oz of beef, chicken, shrimp or fish
4 melba toast
16oz veggies
vinegar
lemoms, limes, oranges
other fruits
Pam spray
Splenda (I think)
Basically the idea is to keep yourself in ketoses.

TIA


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You're not seriously considering following that quackery, are you?


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

At this point no, but I am cooking for someone on it.

Also, I know several people on that, and it works. They have lost a lot of weight.

I know most of the diets out there are gimmicks, but this one seems pretty good, so I am considering trying it myself.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

So would a debilitating illness "work" in that it would make you lose weight? This has been going around since i was a kid (and that;s a long time ago) - the "grapefruit diet" that my mother followed in the 60s, the atkins diet, and now they give it another name. Why not call it just the Ketosis diet. That's an illness, right? Tuberculosis, cancer and other diseases also make you lose weight, too. It "works" if you only consider one parameter - losing weight. Does it, i don;t say make you healthy, but at least not make you sick? No, it works *because *it makes you sick.

Also you can see the quackery in it, because "no carbohydrates" but 4 (count em, four) melba toasts. So if you ate the same amount of bread as there is carbohydrates in four (count em, 4) melba toasts, it would be different? And aren't there carbohydrates in fruit?

Sorry, don;t mean to be offensive, but this sort of thing makes me so mad. If they;re stupid enough to follow it and you are being paid for cooking it, it's not your fault. But i would like to meet this Bernstein person somewhere...


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

By carbs I just meant pastas, rice, etc. Yes you can have the fruit which does have carbs.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

abefroman;276217 said:


> Anyone got some good recipes for the Bernstein diet?
> 
> In short on the Bernstein diet you:
> Can't have:
> ...


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

ED BUCHANAN;276252 said:


> The Berstein diet is actually a supervised diet, you have to go to clinic 2-3 times per week, and they do blood tests, etc.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

abefroman;276275 said:


> I said a GOOD DOCTOR, I should also add an honest one.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like they loose MORE than weight, maybe some $$$ as well?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

My thought on special diets: assuming the diet isn't forever, what happens when the diet's over? A lot of people just gain the weight back. I'd make changes you can live with for the rest of your life, not a temporary dramatic change. My 2 cents.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Actually my friend in particular needs to lose some weight fast due to a medical problem, and then after that will make the permanent changes to keep from gaining that weight back.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't mean to preach; my diet's not perfect. What comes to mind is soups. Home made soups are so much better than store bought, and you can make great stuff while keeping the main ingredients simple.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Given the circumstances of the person you are cooking for, if it helps with the immediate necessary weight loss, all the better. Re-education later for lifestyle changes must follow.

I agree on the soups - heaps of variety there. Asian style soups utilising what's allowable on the diet Also stir fries. Although oil is out, you can lube the pan with some Pam, get the vegies frying, then add some non-fat, low salt chicken stock, or use veg stock. Poach the lean meat portion in the liquid, or cook the meat first on Pam, brown, remove from pan, do vegies, add your stock, re-add the meat to cook thru. You could use potato starch to thicken, if that's allowed.

Skewers of meat and veg flavoured with lemon juice, spray with Pam, broil or grill on bbq. Serve on bed of steamed veg (cabbage is a good "eye" substitute for pasta).

Lots of spices - paprika, pepper (is salt allowed? if not use lemon/lime juice), cumin, curry powder etc.

Dips like tzatziki, or salsas, along with crudite for dipping. Keeps the hands busy, fills you up, lots of crunch to replace that cracker crunch 

Is cheese allowed? I would imagine probably not, but a little grated parmesan on baked vegies for variety should be ok. Parmesan is very strong tasting so you need nowhere near as much as say mozarella or cheddar. Baked jacket potatoes with plain low fat yoghurt, chives. All sorts of stuffings....grilled red peppers, olives...

Are eggs allowed? Or is it only the yolk which could be an issue? There's various threads here which deal with using excess egg whites, and if you can use splenda, then there are a number of deserts you can make, incorporating fruit too.

Deserts - "no sugar" jellies with allowable fruits. Fruit smoothies with greek yoghurt (is that allowed?)

Good luck with it - its not an ideal long term solution, but I do hope it works, and I hope this helps a bit.

DC


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

That is no way to live


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

how do you remain active (as active as you NEED to be) without carbs? 

pam spray? but no oils?

I always get flack for saying it. ALWAYS, but it's pretty simple math, burn more calories than you take in. create a deficit. Sure there are RARE cases where it's harder to burn calories, but....

sh*t...I gotta run marathons and like 40 miles per week to maintain my weight the way I eat!!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

how fast? and what's the problem. wanna loose weight fast, detox, fast. however you'll gain it back REAL quick. if you don't change your lifestyle afterwards. *I'm not advocated detoxing as being healthy.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You and me both. Ah the love of food. A blessing and a curse.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Lol, thats easier said than done for those of us who are stuck behind a computer 16 hours a day :beer:


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Brother, I woke up at 4:45am this morning to get a run in! and at work, thats my problem, I'm stuck behind a computer, with no movement, all day, very sedentary job. the only time I get up is to pee pee or go get food!

I'm going to italy for like 23 days on friday, I estimated that I'll run at least 24 hours while I'm there running. granted I love running as much as I love food.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hm.... we're a bit off-track. Abe needs to cook for *someone else* who's on this diet- he's not on it. He wants recipes and ideas.

This looks not unlike the very low fat diets I was on/off/on for many years, with a low carb (low simple carb, to be more precise) element thrown in. Here are some things I used to do to make this way of eating more palatable, and also to scratch my itch to cook:
Warm salads topped with sauteed protein (shrimp, etc.) that has been marinated for extra flavor
Wraps using egg white for the wrap
Soups- as someone else noted- a great, filling and satisfying meal
Steamed vegetable casserole with bok choy (stems and leaves), mushrooms and tomato. I put the bok choy on the bottom of a Pyrex casserole, then added sliced fresh mushrooms and diced tomato. I poured over it a low sodium broth and a few dashes of low sodium soy sauce, covered and nuked it. Since bok choy is all of 10 calories per cup, you can eat a lot of it and stay on plan.
Make a cooked fruit sauce (rhubarb and strawberries, for instance) for a dessert, or cook it further to make a jam. I'll bet Splenda and/or stevia are allowed in measured amounts.
If eggs are allowed, I make mushroom fritters: chop mushrooms finely. Add chopped parsley (garlic, whatever else is allowed and preferred). Make crumbs from the melba toast. Beat one egg and add to the veggies and crumbs. Stir to combine. Fry in non-stick skilled with buttery-flavor pan spray (Pam or other).
That's all I can think of off-hand, but I used to make my diet coach nuts asking questions about what veggies I could use and in what ways! I was on NutriSystem many years ago, so I also had their products to work with and experiment with. That's where the mushroom fritter recipe came from. 
Have a look at the South Beach Diet Phase 1 recipes. That's pretty similar, and it could also give you some ideas. Good luck!

Mezz


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes it is cooking for another person but she also mentioned that she was considering it herself.
As a nurse/chef , I strongly recommend that IF ANYONE wishes to lose weight it should be discussed with a dietician as they have the knowlegde to properly guide someone on a regular basis while taking into conderation a person's medical history, weight, etc.
Forget the word DIET. Losing weight is all about changing a lifestyle. We do not go on a diet UNTIL we lose 20 pounds then go back to eating the same stuff that got those extra 20 pounds on in the first place but we make changes to WHAT we put in our mouth and HOW much.
With exercise added to the lifestyle change, the pounds will melt off faster.

This is my humble opinion.......


----------



## chickprincess (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you should call it a "SUFFERING DIET"! You can't have meat, desserts, fruits nor veggies. I think the only solution is Water therapy and soup. But I suggest that you should consult a doctor about that diet.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks!

Those mushrooms sound great!


----------



## frustrated (Sep 27, 2010)

*I think this is RIDICULOUS that most of you have jumped down this persons throat because they have asked for help with recipes to help someone who is trying to do something about a weight issue! Until you have walked a mile in an overweight person's shoes I think that you should NOT judge. Where are your manners people?? If you have nothing nice to say dont say it all! Sometimes all people are looking for is support because they can not find it anywhere else. To anyone out there doing any type of diet GOOD FOR YOU FOR MAKING AN EFFORT TO TRY TO BECOME HEALTHIER. The word diet means short term so if any of you are going to give advice why not give good advice...... During dieting on any type look forward to your future, re-plan how you will eat and healthier ways to cook food, try more fruit, veggies, fish, whole grains, look at taken your old favorite recipes and making them healthy. Keep a food journal to make sure you are eating enough of the right foods and drinking enough, join any type of excerise and be proud of your accomplishments. Its ok to treat yourself, just not everyday... pick one day a week*

*Sorry, this is a touchy subject for me after having two misscarriages and two children I have been on a rollar coaster with my weight so I DO UNDERSTAND the frustration of dieting. TO all of you out their trying to make a change, I congradulate you and wish you the best. For some of us putting ourself first is a very difficult thing to do because we are so busy trying to help everyone else..... All i am saying is that people should please mind others feelings and if you have nothing nice to say or nothing to say regarding the question on hand in the forum then just don't say ANYTHING and move on!*

*Thanks*/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## maya s chase (Sep 11, 2012)

I know no one has posted on this thread in a while, but just in case someone is looking for Bernstein recipes, I'd like to make a couple of points. 

1) The Bernstein diet is to treat a MEDICAL CONDITION, so unless you suffer from this condition and are familiar with the medical science, you should keep comments about quackery to yourself.  Lots of people are alive today because of Dr. Bernstein.  Not kidding, even a little.

2) The original poster got the information a little wrong.  This diet does not include melba toast, or grain of any kind, but fats and oils are allowed, as is cream in limited quantity.  Fruits are also extremely limited - you could probably get away with a strawberry or two, but that would be about it.  However, within those parameters, there are lots of yummy vegetable or nut dishes that would be perfectly ok.

Good for him for trying to help out his friend.


----------



## anne23 (Oct 27, 2012)

Actually, I am on the Bernstein diet now, and maybe where you are is different but the most recent list I was given last week says there are a number of choices for grain based carbs---albeit in tiny amounts----like mini Breton crackers---10 of them, but they could be used to coat the 3.5 ounces of chicken or fish for dinner---the first of two proteins a day.

There is available another 3.5 ounces of protein and I usually have egg substitute--- 3/4 cup egg beaters, mixed with some of the 16 oz of allowed vegetables---say 4 oz of tomatoes and 2 oz of spinach. Put veg in a tefflon pan, cook a bit, add egg replacement and you have a nice scrambled breakfast. Another of the carbs allowed, and you get two choices a day, is Finn Crisp rye rusks. I have one with some no fat cream cheese (1 tb allowed a day), and that along with the scramble makes a pretty nice breakfast. 

You dont stay full long, so in mid morning I will have 2 more oz of veg---say cucumber and red pepper, and a cup of strawberries---fruit is allowed and you can have two choices a day. You can also have an 8 oz cup of beef or chicken broth a day, so that makes a nice filling and comforting drink.

Lunch is the hard part because I like to save my last protein carbs for dinner, but a salad with lettuce, spinach, broccoli bits, mushrooms, asparagus, cooked or raw, cauliflower bits, and no fat dressing is ok. Then more fruit, like half an apple. Dinner is the "breaded" chicken or fish, with more of the 16 oz of veg, If you leave the chicken crumb free,  at dinner you can have your second carb. Pretty small amount of grain carbs allowed, but I am so happy to get it! And the other half an apple or whatever.

There is also a cook book that is given when one joins the program. It is also important to take the potassium/calcium vitamins, get the 3X/week B6 and B12 shots, the multi vitamin pill daily. You see a doctor every two weeks, and real nurses, not nurse assistants, three times a week. The most important thing is to drink the 8X8 oz of water or more a day---like decaf tea, coffee, aspartame drinks (yuck, I'd sooner have water) and real water.

Scrambles, stir fries, broiled or baked protein with steamed veg and lemon and fresh basil. It is limited but it is not for life. And yes yes yes I have to get active right now. The lack of activity in my life and the yummy things I can make, like chicken tortiere, are what got me to this state in the first place!  Start with 2 thirty minute walks a day. You might even have to get up extra early to do it before work...

I hope these ideas helped. I know this is a later posting, but weight loss needs good ideas for food, and it is a huge thing to master.


----------



## elizabeth2nd10 (Feb 23, 2015)

People who call this diet quackery are clearly not diabetics who have blood sugar regulation problems that are so serious they risk their eyes, feet, kidneys and heart. At the same time they see fit to criticise what they know nothing about.  If it wasn't for the Bernsteins of this world, those of us who need to manage our conditions would be left with the potentially fatal medical advice of a high or medium carb diet.  For diabetics who have blood sugar levels ramping out of control, this method of eating isn't a diet, it's a life saver.  It is restrictive but I would rather be restricted than blind or an amputee.  We need more recipes to keep everyone on track, not criticism.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow people join the forum just to argue about dieting on a post that is 6 years old. This is not even a health, nutrition or weightloss forum. It's a foodie forum! 

People speak about their nutrition philosophy the way they do about politics or religion. What people put in their mouths is their own business.


----------



## elizabeth2nd10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow people join the forum just to argue about dieting on a post that is 6 years old. 


Koukouvagia said:


> Wow people join the forum just to argue about dieting on a post that is 6 years old. This is not even a health, nutrition or weightloss forum. It's a foodie forum!
> 
> People speak about their nutrition philosophy the way they do about politics or religion. What people put in their mouths is their own business.


Sorry to point this out but it's actually you that's doing the arguing. If you'd bothered to read the post properly before delivering your lecture you would have spotted that it was about the need for good recipes. What is it about these forums that are so magnetic for the holier than thou brigade.....


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

No Elizabeth, That is the first post  Koukouvagia has done on this thread. Kouk has done NO arguing and actually said "What people put in their mouths is their own business." Which you would know..."if you bothered to read the post properly before delivering YOUR lecture."


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Basically the idea is to keep yourself in ketoses.
> 
> QUACKERY.!! If you go to a GOOD Doctor and ask him how to loose weight, he or she will tell you "Cut down on what you eat


Another old post resurrected. Rather than get political I'll just relate some hard facts concerning dietary stuff.

Actually, very few doctors know anything much about diet in general, period. So here are some interesting facts:

Many folks who overeat/are overweight have a condition known as Leaky Gut. Here the small intestine has become inflamed and perforated, allowing undigested food into the bloodstream. This not only causes many medical issues, but also contributes to metabolism issues and fat buildup. And contributes to inflammation throughout the body, something diabetics in particular need to be concerned about.

The solution is a low-carb and low lectin diet. So no significant amounts of grains, beans,seeds, nightshades (except modest amounts of cooked organic potatoes showing no green) or any other high-lectin foods. Cut back on alcohol and vinegar. Nothing much that is processed or added preservatives. It should be noted that on a low-carb diet one must substitute cabbage (Sauerkraut preferably) and/or Jerusalem artichokes to balance intestinal flora.

On the up side I [personally] can have all the meat and animal fat I want. 

I didn't reduce my overall eating one bit yet lost 20 pounds in the first month. And I haven't felt this good in over a decade. My cardiovascular is back up even though I haven't done much exercising lately, and I no longer get the sickly feeling of the last 6 years when I do exert myself.

But rather than clog this post with non-cooking stuff, please PM me if any of you have any questions here.

The OP was asking about recipes for a restricted diet, unfortunately he didn't get much feedback there. But I have to say that when you're not particularly restricted on seasonings or techniques there is nothing about a restricted diet that really takes much imagination to get around.

Rick


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Ha.

Hows what people put in their own mouths it their own business on a public forum for Chefs? 

What they put in their mouths is certainly our business haha(I just want to argue its been that kinda day). im judt kidding kinda dont bother argueing back please.

I found this an interesting read thanks for digging it up. I'll ask some dieticians about the matter see if they have good recipes for you.

Preach.


----------



## elizabeth2nd10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you ChefboyOG - love the joke but as they say many a wise word spoken in jest!  This way of eating has reversed a sight threatening condition amongst other things, but is so restrictive that it tends to lead one down the route of trying to eat the familiar but using substitutes - most of which seem to involve soya.  Taste is what's going to keep us on track and any ideas or recipes will be most welcome.....


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not so sure that elimination of fat in this diet is as important as eliminating lectins, and I recommend the cooked no-green organic potatoes over the melba toast (potatoes loose most of their lectin when cooked), but I just now recall that 30 or 40 years ago a French chef developed techniques for reducing the fat content of traditional French recipes.  He called it Mincier (phonetically correct anyway), which I guess indicates small.

He said his motivation was loosing weight so the woman he loved would marry him, which he did, and she did.  He also lamented that the diet was not an adequate lifestyle for a true lover of French food, and recommended exercise to get off the diet once you lost the weight.  Ahahaha.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

All right found it, excerpt from NY Times article:

The name "Michel Guerard" is emblazoned in blue on his starched white chef jacket, his checkered trousers are well creased. The three-star French chef who invented cuisine minceur preens under his pleated toque.

Rick


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Rick Alan said:


> He called it Mincier (phonetically correct anyway), which I guess indicates small.


In French, "mincir" (pronounced main-seer) means "to slim down".


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, and minceur I now see means "slimming."  Guerard is apparently very clever at eliminating fat and still delivering taste and texture.

A note to Elizebeth, unfermented/unsprouted soy products are high in lectins, maybe better to stick with lean meat than soy-meat.

Rick


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

I suggest adapting Atkins recipes to reduce the fat.

http://www.atkins.com/recipes

For instance in this recipe

http://www.atkins.com/recipes/maehings-chicken-eggplant-casserole/10

use non-fat sour cream or yogurt, leave out the butter, use egg whites and use 2% cheese and reduce the amount or leave out if needed. It calls for 2 servings of bread but this makes 8 servings so maybe you can leave that in or reduce and use an accepted whole grain.

Here's a good calculator to give you calories, fat, carbs, fiber, proten and sugars in foods.

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/

Here's another one where you can enter all the ingredients in a recipe and how many servings it makes. Then it will tell you the specs on each serving

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/recipe/calculator


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Argh. I don't trust anyone trying to make a name for themselves. No one who is good at bs.

I don't trust many book authors, "Doctor" Oz, Oprah Winfrey, people who have a convincing-sounding argument, salesmen, "nutrition supply" store, google searches, because on the subject of nutrition you will find a million sources to support what you are looking for. And that is a HUGE business. Billions. Oprah says if you eat carbs you are eating sugar, but I guess she doesn't realize that glucose, the product of digested complex carbohydrates like rice and wheat, is different from fructose or sucrose and it is metabolized differently. But she sounds good in front of the camera, right?

One source I do trust is /www.berkeleywellness.com/ They are peer-reviewed, and not selling anything except a university-approved publication that doesn't give much profit to any contributor. I trust people who are not making a lot of money and are humble enough to submit themselves to peer review.

There is a hell of a lot of money being made in nutrition "science" and nutrition BS. I don't think doctors and professors have it all figured out, but I think they have it figured out a hell of a lot more than the people trying to make a living selling whatever with no real stake. A professional nutrition expert can be shot down pretty fast for saying BS. A salesman or saleswoman can move on and make up another story.

I don't mean that everyone who has written a book is a quack. I mean that you have to be very careful of anyone who is trying to sell something. They might have it all together, but I think many of them are selling snake oil. I think the Bernstein diet is one of the more reputable ones.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeti, with all due respect something you should know - Universities are the ones who put out 99% of the schlock/pulp peer review literature.  They have their professors pumping out an article a month in many cases, just for university aggrandizement.  As many of our profs admonished us, 9 of 10 journal articles were not worth the ink to pen the first draft, and they actually admitted to contributing to this, and that most of their articles fit into the pulp category.  You should see what shanangans go on at Harvard medical school, particularly in their scam school of integrative medicine, allegedly dedicated to holistics, whatever that is suppose to mean, but actually just in business to make money peddling low-end alternative treatments at high prices.  I even had the director scared for a while of me exposing some of the schlock he encouraged, but in the end his damage control team correctly believed that his fellow doctors would not know enough of that particular field to call him on it.

There is considerable wisdom to what Bernstein says, even if he is not 100% right.  He's quite old now and may not be up on the latest that leading researchers in biochemistry and nutrition have done, but the average MD/prescription-pusher does know practically nothing here.  "Let food be thy medicine," as Hippocrates liked to say.  T.A.C.A. (autism related) is up on the latest here if any are interested.

Now, shall we get back to food and its preparation?  A couple things Guerard uses are foaming technique to liven up thin sauces, and adding various vegetable mouses to a dish in place of fatty ingredients, as well as creating a visual effect.  I think he'd be worth reading here, and apparently his used books are selling cheap on amazon.  Those are some nice suggestions mtullius

Rick


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

_This post was deleted by Dr. Oz_

_._

_._

_._

_._

_._

_._

_._


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I trust no doctors and I certainly trust no sales associates.  I've tried every diet every sold, WW, paleo, low carb, low fat, the cabbage soup diet, you name it.  My health and my body never agreed with any of them.

It wasn't until I started listening to my own body's needs and paying attention to how my body responded to the food I put in it that my body and health really took shape.  If you eat real food, not too much, move a little, and keep your stress levels under control then you are in good shape and don't need to go wild and crazy with restrictions.  Eating real food can help resist disease.  If you're already embroiled in health issues then it's too late for that, you unfortunately have to go down the punishment and restriction route.  It's sad but it is what it is.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I like simple Indian food. I eat it a lot. That's what I grew up with and it makes me feel great.

How does this contribute to this discussion? Maybe not a lot. But I think it's a very healthy way to go. Rice, dal, bhaji, tandoori chicken, rogan josh, fruits, are all things that I love.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

OregonYeti said:


> How does this contribute to this discussion? Maybe not a lot. But I think it's a very healthy way to go.


I think it does contribute positively to the discussion. I find several Asian cuisines to be very healthy and yet satisfying. Namely Indian, Vietnamese and Thai. At least those are the ones I'm familiar with.

I cringe at the idea of a sad plate of boneless skinless chicken breast with steamed vegetable and a tablespoon of boiled brown rice.

On the other hand, nearly anything Indian tastes magical to me. And most of it is probably just as good to keep my waist small. And as a meat lover, give me a good (vegetarian) Malai Kofta and I'll be more than satisified!!

Tonight I made bowls of lettuce, white rice, fresh mint & cilantro, sliced cucumber, pickled carrots and daikon, charred/grilled pork that marinated in fish sauce/sugar/soy, sprinkled with crushed peanuts, served with Nuoc cham... I was in heaven, and so were the wife and kids. And the interesting thing is that I served about 1/2 the amount of meat I normally do, and everybody commented that there was a lot of meat! Asian cooking has some genius on that level. If you want to cut down on the amount of meat you eat, and still feel satisfied, go Asian.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

OregonYeti said:


> _This post was deleted by Dr. Oz_
> 
> _._


Whoever was responsible, deleting it was the intelligent thing to do.

Koukouvagia I trust you are doing much better since our last discussion, excellent!

Rick


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> I cringe at the idea of a sad plate of boneless skinless chicken breast with steamed vegetable and a tablespoon of boiled brown rice.


A lot can be done with these humble ingredients. When you describe it like that it sounds awful but this is a weekly meal for me. Ok sometimes the rice is farro or white rice with butter and the veggies might be roasted but don't knock it, it's simple good healthy food that hits the spot!

@Rick Alan I'm out of the weeds!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Rick Alan said:


> Whoever was responsible, deleting it was the intelligent thing to do.
> 
> Rick


I humbly bow to your superiority.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

French Fries said:


> I cringe at the idea of a sad plate of boneless skinless chicken breast with steamed vegetable and a tablespoon of boiled brown rice.
> On the other hand, nearly anything Indian tastes magical to me. And most of it is probably just as good to keep my waist small. And as a meat lover, give me a good (vegetarian) Malai Kofta and I'll be more than satisified!!
> 
> Tonight I made bowls of lettuce, white rice, fresh mint & cilantro, sliced cucumber, pickled carrots and daikon, charred/grilled pork that marinated in fish sauce/sugar/soy, sprinkled with crushed peanuts, served with Nuoc cham... I was in heaven, and so were the wife and kids. And the interesting thing is that I served about 1/2 the amount of meat I normally do, and everybody commented that there was a lot of meat! Asian cooking has some genius on that level. If you want to cut down on the amount of meat you eat, and still feel satisfied, go Asian.


Mmmm, I'm with ya. Sounds like a GREAT dinner.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> A lot can be done with these humble ingredients. When you describe it like that it sounds awful but this is a weekly meal for me. Ok sometimes the rice is farro or white rice with butter and the veggies might be roasted but don't knock it, it's simple good healthy food that hits the spot!


Oh yes if you treat the ingredients right you can do something wonderful. What I was saying is "steamed" veggies and "boiled" rice (without butter or anything). Boring. But roast the veggies, grill the chicken and ad some butter to the rice, and I'm sure you can have a delicious meal.

Having said that I have an aversion for boneless skinless chicken breast. To me it's the most boring part of the chicken. I never pick the breast if I can help it, but at least if I have a breast, I want the skin, and the bones! But give me a skin-on chicken thigh from a good quality chicken (hard to find) and I'm in heaven!


----------

